# Motor trouble with ARISTO inspection car



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

After setting up my new Aristo Reversing unit(back and forth) 
I tried my Aristo inspection car on it. worked ok for awhile 
but now the lights come on and the motor just vibrates but does not turn. I don't see that anything is jammed but have not taken off the motor cover plate. My Hartland Mack works on this with no problem. Anyone know what a loud vibrating motor that doesn't turn is a sympton of?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't sound good. Maybe it has something stuck in its gears.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Are there any of those couplers with the set screws in them in the drivetrain? I have seen them get loose before. 










-Brian


----------

